# Logging Truck Height



## Wood Splitter (Mar 14, 2012)

I am having a logging truck deliver a traixle load of logs to my home. We have a low hanging powerline and I want to be certain that he can get under it. What is the height of a logging truck? Wherre he will be unloading there are no lines at all it is just the initial pulling into my driveway that im worried about.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## lfnh (Mar 14, 2012)

Depends on state, permitting, but generally 13 1/2 feet from ground to top of load.


----------



## DavdH (Mar 14, 2012)

After they get the first load there the power lines will no longer be a problem. Usually for me it has been phone lines that are to low or not buried as deep as supposed.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 14, 2012)

Low-hanging branches can be a problem, too. I once saw a log truck that got snagged by a strong, springy branch. It snapped the binders and rolled the entire truck and load onto its side in somebody's front yard. Logs everywhere. As I recall, the county ended up paying for that one because it was on their road and should have been clear.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 14, 2012)

Call and ask the driver. Depends on species and weight of the load. He'll be more than happy to tell you best he can, he doesn't want to mess with the lines either. Then call the power company and tell the what is going on. If the line is to low the will come and raise it if the can or they will hold the line up for the driver to get under it. What ever you do don't measure it yourself. Even if it is an insulated service drop they have bare spots. We don't want to read about you later.



Owl


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 14, 2012)

Just cut a 12' pole and leave a branch stubb at the top to form a V. 
Wear rubber gloves, and prop the wires up for the truck if ya need to. Only do this on coated wires. 
NEVER touch an uncoated wire with anything, ever. Even guywires. And don't make a habit of touching coated wires either.

I have to do this very thing on the lot I have been doing. Not a big deal with cable / phone. 9999 times out of 10,000 house service is OK too. Wear the rubber gloves and use a fiberglass pole for those.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> Call and ask the driver. Depends on species and weight of the load. He'll be more than happy to tell you best he can, he doesn't want to mess with the lines either. Then call the power company and tell the what is going on. If the line is to low the will come and raise it if the can or they will hold the line up for the driver to get under it. What ever you do don't measure it yourself. Even if it is an insulated service drop they have bare spots. We don't want to read about you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Well said. Nobody in their right mind messes with hot wires.


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2012)

Bridges are another matter. I think every bridge with an overhead span in this part of the world has a dent in it. I believe the old growth sized yarders were the culprits. But not to worry, I'm sure they told the state highway folks they could just "pound it out" and it would be like new.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 14, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Just cut a 12' pole and leave a branch stubb at the top to form a V.
> Wear rubber gloves, and prop the wires up for the truck if ya need to. Only do this on coated wires.
> NEVER touch an uncoated wire with anything, ever. Even guywires. And don't make a habit of touching coated wires either.
> 
> I have to do this very thing on the lot I have been doing. Not a big deal with cable / phone. 9999 times out of 10,000 house service is OK too. Wear the rubber gloves and use a fiberglass pole for those.




:choler::choler::choler::choler::choler:


*I wholly and universally hate when people give out information like this. It is wrong and it will get somebody killed. This is false ignorant information and should be removed from the thread. *


Be darned careful with this. This is way bad, way wrong information. Make sure you don't actually tell this to people that might actually do it. I would hate to live with myself knowing that my advice to someone actually got them maimed or killed. 

I would venture a bet that you don't have the correct type of rubber glove either. No, rubber is not rubber in this situation. Neither is a fiberglass stick, most of the sticks you see linemen using are tested to 75,000+ volts depending on usage, but 75K is the lowest I know of, and many of them are not fiberglass. Don't know exactly where you live but around us and many parts of the country the primary lines are "coated" and house drops at times are not, there is not many ways to know which is what and gambling with yours or someone elses life isn't a great thing to do. Ya it is a huge gamble. Coated/insulated means nothing at all, there is no way to know what that line is packing. 

Those 9999 out of 10,000 house drop are the worst to mess with because they are the least worked on and looked at or over, those kill way more people than anything else, as far as electrical outside lines. A flash on those house drops start at an instantaneous 1200 degrees F. The electrocution hazard is on top of that. One squirrel chew or bare/bad spot and it will be at least a rodeo right above your head and quite probably in your hands before you can even think, OH CRAP. Those service drops can pack the same load and amperage as the main primary line, they are the same size and material many times as the primary wire.

I will use my past work history of 15+years, working in an electrical construction, not an electrician, but as outside climb the poles and work the wires and hot stick them capacity, and doing everything right and an act of God put me in the burn unit for a good stretch of time, to qualify my statements and message. There is a reason those line hands won't touch anything unless it is either visually open on both ends and then tested before handling or tested and grounded before handling. Unless you have some decent expensive equipment, and know how to use it, there is no way for any person to know what is safe and what is not. I have seen career linemen, pay the ultimate price for this mistake. I have had to kill and ground lines so bodies could be removed for doing this exactly what has been said/suggested, recommended and mentioned here.

I don't get on a soap box like this often, but this time it is warranted and the info that Oldtimer has posted above should be removed. Nothing against him, not at all, just against the information handed out. I do and will continue to call *BS* on this very thing every time I see it.


----------



## genesis5521 (Mar 14, 2012)

Even if the truck gets under the line, it would be lighter when unloaded. Wouldn't that make it taller. Had a semi once that fit in a warehouse. But couldn't get out when it was empty. Just some foods for thought.

Don <><


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Ha! Rubber gloves, you're nuts! Maybe borrow an aluminum step ladder if you can't find a long enough poking stick:msp_rolleyes:



Hey, don't let your guard down....there are some industrial strength dummies out there. We had a guy, a reasonably intelligent and normal guy too, who was going to do that exact same thing to a house drop. He figured he'd be okay though, because he was going to stand on an old oil drum, hold the wire up with an extendable aluminum ladder and wear a pair of his wife's dishwashing gloves. :eek2:

We talked him out of it. Fast. 

I'm with Spotted Owl on this one...except I think Oldtimer's post should stay...if only as an object lesson in what not to do. He'll probably snivel and whine and claim us PNW types are picking on him again but that's too bad. Spotted Owl said it right.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 15, 2012)

Electrical « Nationalsafety’s Weblog


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Haywire said:


> But I'm wearing sneakers man, so it's totally cool, no worries!



Actually he was wearing romeos. We were going to park a shovel at his house but it couldn't get under the wire. He was going to "fix" that for us. We still laugh about it but at the time it just wasn't real funny.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 15, 2012)

Electricity's no joke. On the boat once I saw a 4000v breaker blow up; a plasma ball bounced around the engine room for a few seconds before dissipating, scorching everything it touched. I gotta say, that left an impression on me as much as on the lagging. A Master Chief electrician said in training shortly after that, emphatically, "4000v _does not care_". He retired a few months later. Less than a year after his retirement, he died in -- you guessed it -- an industrial electrical accident. 

You can never be too educated and you can never be too cautious. Paranoia is just good practice.


----------



## fir (Mar 15, 2012)

Your last line of defence is your underwear


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I'm with Spotted Owl on this one...except I think Oldtimer's post should stay...if only as an object lesson in what not to do. He'll probably snivel and whine and claim us PNW types are picking on him again but that's too bad. Spotted Owl said it right.




To be sure that everyone knows, I'm not picking on anyone. So I hope nobody actually does take what I had to say as such. I'm sure you didn't Bob:msp_smile:, but I'll throw this out there, if nothing else to clear up that possibility.



Owl


----------



## Wood Splitter (Mar 15, 2012)

*Hey Guys*

I ended up calling the power company and they are going to raise the lines for me. So no electricity for me!!!! I am not getting killed over that, that is for sure. Thanks for all of the replies though.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone here ever touch a phone / power pole? Or the guide-wire? Same danger.
I worked for 2.5 years trimming powerlines for CMP in Maine. Took burning wood off the wires, even got hit with 7,200 volts of single phase on a rural road. Have been 50' in the air and had a groundman drop a tree into the wires, sending a 4' ball of blue electricity down the wires right at me. I have lost my hold while climbing in a right-of-way trimming the lines, and swung out towards the powerline....I came within 10 inches of hitting them. My hair stood straight out towards it. I have climbed in right-of-ways within 6' of 12,000 three-phase and had my hair standing straight out the whole time.
I am not ignorant of electrical danger. It's a calculated risk any time you get near any electricity. 
You won't get killed pushing up cable or phone lines, and they are always the lowest.
House service, that can kill you. Use a fiberglass tree trimming pole.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> It's a calculated risk any time you get near any electricity.



I think Owl's point is that it takes training to know how to do the calculations. For most people, a "power line" is a black box full of dangerous and mysterious magick.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I think Owl's point is that it takes training to know how to do the calculations. For most people, a "power line" is a black box full of dangerous and mysterious magick.



True enough. Rule of thumb is the lowest lines, and only the completely covered. No bare wire, no combo like a house service. I do it all the time, and have for 25 years.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> True enough. Rule of thumb is the lowest lines, and only the completely covered. No bare wire, no combo like a house service. I do it all the time, and have for 25 years.



Yeah, but suppose there's one tiny bare spot that you don't see? Is it worth the risk? Sounds to me like you've been lucky so far. Not real smart...just lucky.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> To be sure that everyone knows, I'm not picking on anyone. So I hope nobody actually does take what I had to say as such. I'm sure you didn't Bob:msp_smile:, but I'll throw this out there, if nothing else to clear up that possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



No, you said it right. You've been doing line work a long time. If I had a question about power lines I'd listen to you. Other people should too.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Wood Splitter said:


> I ended up calling the power company and they are going to raise the lines for me. So no electricity for me!!!! I am not getting killed over that, that is for sure. Thanks for all of the replies though.



Good move.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I was picking on you, figured you're an oldtimer, you can handle it. Besides, sounds like with all the juice you've had shootin' through your body over the years, you must have some kind of super powers by now. :msp_razz:



LOL...we _all_ pick on Oldtimer. He's used to it by now and probably knows better than to take it too seriously. If he doesn't turn himself into a crispy critter holding up power lines he'll probably be around for awhile.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 15, 2012)

I took out a power pole in downtown Honeydew, with a '62 Studebaker pick-up, the giant blue arcs were impressive.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I took out a power pole in downtown Honeydew, with a '62 Studebaker pick-up, the giant blue arcs were impressive.



Let's see, that was probably about 197? They're going to fix that pole next week...as soon as they can get the aluminum extension ladder and find some dishwashing gloves.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 15, 2012)

That was deer season of '71, late August I think. The pole was just West of the store, the old geezer, (Leland?), that ran the store was incensed. PG&E was in Petrolia, they got it done that day. I had sense enough to sit there until it was determined that the guy wire on the truck wasn't hot. Old man Hadley was the first to arrive, he had a few short phrases indicating my level of driving competence.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> LOL...we _all_ pick on Oldtimer. He's used to it by now and probably knows better than to take it too seriously. If he doesn't turn himself into a crispy critter holding up power lines he'll probably be around for awhile.



No reason to bring on the Sexual Harassment Panda yet, right?

I hear Oldtimer, I trimmed powerlines too a couple of years. I've admired closely blue arches, st. Elmo's fires, plasma balls and other vivid excitements. I know that the tree guys working on lines are out to do some crazy things with the wiring. You kinda get used to them over the years... I wouldn't recommend anyone to do the same crazy things. People who do that for living are either professionals or crazy bastards, who think that mortality has something to do with buying a house. Listen to Spotted owl. Keep off the power lines, ok?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I am not ignorant of electrical danger. It's a calculated risk any time you get near any electricity.
> You won't get killed pushing up cable or phone lines, and they are always the lowest.
> House service, that can kill you. Use a fiberglass tree trimming pole.





Oldtimer said:


> Rule of thumb is the lowest lines, and only the completely covered. No bare wire, no combo like a house service. I do it all the time, and have for 25 years.



OK, lets call it what it is. You're a dumbass. Your, I've done this and had that happen, doesn't do anything for you other than for people who don't know a lot about this stuff. That kind of bragging gets you labeled in the trade as one to avoid at all cost. I believe the term familiar to most on this site would be, a Cull. 

You say your not ignorant of electrical danger. The next line shows how much you are. There should be no risk to electricity. Either you know how to handle it and follow the correct procedures and steps, then the "risk" is eliminated and gone. Or. You don't and stay away from it and the risk is gone. Anything on either side or in between, is a risk and a darned healthy one at that. Is your "fiberglass tree trimming pole" tested and rated? Are your "rubber gloves" tested and rated? Do you know what the core of you stick or pole is made from. To say communications is always the lowest is a statement only a person with lack of knowledge(ignorant) or just a plain dam fool would say.

You may have been doing this for years and I'm sure you have. I do hope you kiss your wife every morning when you leave and every evening when you get home. Sooner or later you ain't gonna be there with this mentality. With your vast experience have you ever seen "covered" open wire secondary services? No combo, no obvious bare wires but those like to blow, and they do easily because the fault in the wire will be protected(by the covering) and unseen just waiting for you to do something stupid, like jam a "tree trimming pole" or forked stick up into the middle of something.

There is only one rule of thumb in electricity, and you should know this from your trimming time. _*IF IT ISN'T GROUNDED IT ISN'T DEAD.*_, thus meaning it may be live and ready to strike or it may be live and willing to let you play with it this time, your choice. There's reasons line hands won't do things and they do it for a living. Go through the three years of schooling and 3 year apprenticeship, and the work experience before and after that time, then tell me how you think about this subject.

I'm sure you will keep doing this, in fact I have no doubt in that matter, and I do sincerely hope you have another 25+ years to keep doing it with. But. With your "background" in electricity or lack thereof by your miss placed confidence, you should know better than to be doing this. And you should for dammed sure know better than to be educating people about this stuff in ways that can very likely get them killed. 

You do this all the time, would you have your kids doing the same? I sure as he** wouldn't, but then there is a difference between us. I'm not afraid to say when I don't know something and I sure won't teach and instruct something with life or death consequences, that I'm totally comfortable and knowledgeable on.

Next is just a general statement not directed to or at anyone.

In my experience and opinion, there are only two things wrong with ignorance. One, when you won't change that fact that you don't know, and continue on anyway when someone is trying to help and you know you need knowledge is the subject. Two, when you know, you don't know, and teach, advise, on a subject you are ignorant (unknowledgeable in) or continue to do things, in turn placing more than just yourself in any type, manner or degree of danger.
If you want to hurt or kill yourself great that's your choice, but nobody has the right to put others in the same boat with themselves in ignorance circumstance. 



Owl


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 15, 2012)

Go piss up a rope.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Go piss up a rope.



Well, so much for your ability to take good advice. I thought you were a little smarter than that. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 15, 2012)

I quick check of the records, it was August '72, the summer I spent working on the new Mattole Cafe.
I shoulda remembered that, I spent a fair amount of time being enthralled by the bewitching Mrs. Bransetter.

At any rate, I left powerlines be if I could, those blue arcs are to be avoided.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well, so much for your ability to take good advice. I thought you were a little smarter than that. Guess I was wrong.



115 people die every day in America in car accidents. So if I tell you to drive to the store, am I giving you horrible ignorant advice? Nobody is going to get killed lifting a phokken cable wire 6" with a forked stick.


----------



## slowp (Mar 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> At any rate, I left powerlines be if I could, those blue arcs are to be avoided.



That's what my dad drilled into us. He had a bad encounter when somebody energized a line they were working on. Two guys were killed, my dad had a nice burn on his knee and an exit burn on his foot. He was home for a while. 

His job was figuring out the sag in between the towers at that time. I think. I was 5 or 6.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Go piss up a rope.



Geez! And they thought I was a jerk when I told oldtimer to bite me in another thread.
Well, you can tell what kind of person you are dealing with by this post. Hahahahahaha.
You just can't fix stupid.

Andy


----------



## Brian13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Got called out for a tree fire one morning, during a bad storm. Fire was caused from branches arcing in the primary lines. Eventually the tree caught on fire and we got called out. We just watched and waited for FPL(Florida Power & Litght) to get there, not a lot we could do. Before the guy could pull the breaker there was a big blue flash and the whole neighborhood went dark. All that was rubbing against the lines was wood. I have seen both wet branches and dry branches make lines arc. Just because what you have is not supposed to conduct electricity, dosnt mean it dosnt have something on it or in it that does.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Geez! And they thought I was a jerk when I told oldtimer to bite me in another thread.
> Well, you can tell what kind of person you are dealing with by this post. Hahahahahaha.
> You just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Andy



Yup. I figured he was old enough to have learned to listen to people. Apparently not. Not much we can do for him anymore. The word "cull" pretty much sums it up.

Spotted Owl, besides being a pretty good logger, has spent most of his working life as a lineman for a major power company. I'd tend to listen to him when he talks about the hazards involved with wires.

The problem with Oldtimer is that he'll probably go tell somebody else that it's okay to hold up a house drop with a pair of rubber gloves and a fibreglass pole. And they'll probably believe him. And maybe they won't get away with it. What then?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 15, 2012)

I saw electricians on the boat do some deliciously stupid stuff. Ever hear of a Megger? It's an ohmmeter made for measuring HUGE resistances, like the kind in industrial insulators. Millions of ohms. What it is is a little jack-in-the-box looking thing with two wires coming out one side, a crank on the other, and a meter movement in the middle. Used properly, you clip the probes at some distance from each other, turn the handle, and read the meter to measure the resistance.

Used improperly, you clip the electrodes to two rivets on a bare steel wall. One guy holds the megger while the other puts his hands against the wall. The first turns the crank, and the second holds on for dear life as he gets zapped with several thousand volts (at a tiny current, true, but still). Then they trade places. Lather, rinse, repeat until the shift is over or somebody thinks up something even dumber to do to pass the time.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. I figured he was old enough to have learned to listen to people. Apparently not. Not much we can do for him anymore. The word "cull" pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Spotted Owl, besides being a pretty good logger, has spent most of his working life as a lineman for a major power company. I'd tend to listen to him when he talks about the hazards involved with wires.
> 
> The problem with Oldtimer is that he'll probably go tell somebody else that it's okay to hold up a house drop with a pair of rubber gloves and a fibreglass pole. And they'll probably believe him. And maybe they won't get away with it. What then?



I ain't the sharpest razor in the package, but even I have enough sence to listen to good advice when I hear it, and Owl gave some excelent advice. I hit an unshielded guy line with a masticator once. :msp_ohmy: It jerked the service off of the house across the street. :eek2: I got out and unwound the cable from my drum.  The lineman that fixed it said I was the luckiest SOB he had ever met, my electritian buddy said he didn't have the heart to charge me to put the service back on that house. The lineman still calls me Lucky to this day.  I don't mess with power lines, period. Those two guy's took the time to show me just how lucky I was. 

I doubt that it would bother Oldtimer much if someone paid the price for his advice, as long as it wasn't him that went home in a box.

Andy


----------



## hunthawkdog (Mar 15, 2012)

*my truck*



Wood Splitter said:


> I am having a logging truck deliver a traixle load of logs to my home. We have a low hanging powerline and I want to be certain that he can get under it. What is the height of a logging truck? Wherre he will be unloading there are no lines at all it is just the initial pulling into my driveway that im worried about.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason



I have a Mack 500 with a serco 8000 and to the back of the seat is 13'4'' weve caught a few lines I usualy make my groundy get on back and push em up with a stick if in doubt .a big load of logs and my loader can sit over 14'


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I saw electricians on the boat do some deliciously stupid stuff. Ever hear of a Megger? It's an ohmmeter made for measuring HUGE resistances, like the kind in industrial insulators. Millions of ohms. What it is is a little jack-in-the-box looking thing with two wires coming out one side, a crank on the other, and a meter movement in the middle. Used properly, you clip the probes at some distance from each other, turn the handle, and read the meter to measure the resistance.
> 
> Used improperly, you clip the electrodes to two rivets on a bare steel wall. One guy holds the megger while the other puts his hands against the wall. The first turns the crank, and the second holds on for dear life as he gets zapped with several thousand volts (at a tiny current, true, but still). Then they trade places. Lather, rinse, repeat until the shift is over or somebody thinks up something even dumber to do to pass the time.



Did they walk around afterward humming the "Pop Goes The Weasel" nursery rhyme?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Did they walk around afterward humming the "Pop Goes The Weasel" nursery rhyme?



That would take both an attention span and a sense of humor. 

Geeze. I've been out almost a decade and I'm still ragging on 'trons. Ah, well, I bet they're all still #####ing about us twidgets, too.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 16, 2012)

After having read through this thread I thought Oldtimer handled it quite well:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 16, 2012)

hunthawkdog said:


> I have a Mack 500 with a serco 8000 and to the back of the seat is 13'4'' weve caught a few lines I usualy make my groundy get on back and push em up with a stick if in doubt .a big load of logs and my loader can sit over 14'



Well, the west coast brain trust will have you understand that you are an attempted murderer!
You are stupid, and you are to be culled from the herd. Didn't you know that cable lines kill 4,456 Americans every single day in America? Second only to the Vietnam war in deaths caused by stupidity in America since records were first started in 1940. True story!


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 16, 2012)

Your idiocy continues. To the log trucker, here in Wa the legal height is 13'6" which is why most of our dedicated log trucks set the stacks at that height so they don't load above them. Since our state is always looking for additional revenue tickets are always a good source.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 16, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Well, the west coast brain trust will have you understand that you are an attempted murderer!



Chill, dogg. We're just lookin' out for safety. If I'd been the one putting my foot in my mouth, I'd get the same treatment. It's how we keep each other honest.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 16, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Well, the west coast brain trust will have you understand that you are an attempted murderer!
> You are stupid, and you are to be culled from the herd. Didn't you know that cable lines kill 4,456 Americans every single day in America? Second only to the Vietnam war in deaths caused by stupidity in America since records were first started in 1940. True story!



No Oldtimer, you're the only one we called stupid. 
I'll give you the same advice you gave me. There's no law that say's you have to open this thread.
Now let's see if you are as gracious as I was, or if you'll keep stirring? :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## mingo (Mar 16, 2012)

redprospector said:


> No Oldtimer, you're the only one we called stupid.
> I'll give you the same advice you gave me. There's no law that say's you have to open this thread.
> Now let's see if you are as gracious as I was, or if you'll keep stirring? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Andy



Your wrong Andy I gave you that advice.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 16, 2012)

No mingo, you were actually pretty civil in our exchange. Which is why I didn't spend time there anymore when you said it. 
This is a copy/paste of Oldtimers post, #122 I believe, or there abouts.

Oh no Mingo, clearly you are a moron who can't run a saw and just by touching the thing causes it to not run right. The forum brain trust has declared this a thread be euthanized because they are tired of hearing it. It wouldn't be a problem,* but federal law requires them to open this thread and read it every time there's a new post*. 

You seem to be a pretty good guy, Oldtimer on the other hand dosen't. 

Andy


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 17, 2012)

redprospector said:


> No mingo, you were actually pretty civil in our exchange. Which is why I didn't spend time there anymore when you said it.
> This is a copy/paste of Oldtimers post, #122 I believe, or there abouts.
> 
> Oh no Mingo, clearly you are a moron who can't run a saw and just by touching the thing causes it to not run right. The forum brain trust has declared this a thread be euthanized because they are tired of hearing it. It wouldn't be a problem,* but federal law requires them to open this thread and read it every time there's a new post*.
> ...



I'm widely detested. My willingness to say what I think disturbs people.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I'm widely detested. My willingness to say what I think disturbs people.



Only when you're wrong, Sparky.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I'm widely detested. My willingness to say what I think disturbs people.



Hahaha. Now that's something to write home about. 
Don't think more highly of yourself than you should, bud. You're just another dog turd in the cantalope patch.

Andy


----------

